# Tragically today..snuffles.



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

We leave our 3 dogs in the kitchen when we go out and today i didnt check properly,and poor snuffy(7 months) was left in kitchen,normally when we are around the dogs are fine with our cats,but for some reason today they killed himand cant begin to say how guilty i feel,there were no marks on him,or blood,he was a sickly kitten who had severe pnemonia,and had months of treatment.He had been off medication for a while and seemed healthy apart from his breathing seemed rather heavy compared to my others.I suspect that our youngest(7 month old patterdale)instigated a over enthusiastic game with may have ended up giving him a heart attack or similar,i dont think they meant to kill him,or surley he would have looked worsepoppy our border terrier x (5 years) is as good as gold but if another dog starts something,she will use it as a excuse to get involved.We have recently started taking poppy brushing do you think this will encourage unacceptable behaviour towards my cats?we had taken the pups crate down 2 days earlier,and she was sleeping with the others.I know had she been in her crate this would not have happened,i have thrown them both out into the kennel and cant bring myself to let them in,or look at themmy poor baby...


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

SPEECHLESS!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG....you must be feeling really terrible petal...

so sorry xx

if you wasent there you will not know what happned or who started it...


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant stop crying,i feel sick...snuffles loved the dogs,and had no fear of them at all.I dont think i will ever feel the same way about my dogs againwe were only out 2 hours max,when i found him he was cold.


----------



## paulkerry (Dec 9, 2008)

so sorry:sad:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

You poor thing. Try not to be too hard on yourself you can't protect them from everything, i am petrified that Cody is going to eat something he shouldn't...

I am so sorry for your loss hun. Rainbow Bridge has gained a beauty, may they sleep soundly.

xxx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

That is so, so sad.

RIP little one. Run free across the Bridge and play.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Tragic - so sorry for you - you must be trully devastated.
You are a great person - one who I have much respect for .

There can be no blame laid anywhere - it was the 'pack instinct taking over
RIP little cat
regards
DT


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww hun im so sorry for your loss sending hugsxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Tragic - so sorry for you - you must be trully devastated.
You are a great person - one who I have much respect for .

There can be no blame laid anywhere - the dogs may have initially only been playing or maybe it was the 'pack instinct taking over.
RIP little cat
regards
DT


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh no 
Im so sorry to hear that...
RIP little snuffy xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments,im missing him now as he usually curled up on my lap when im on here in the evening.He was so loving if only id been more careful,he`d still,be here


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

If there are no marks on him he may just have past naturally, don't blame yourself.
So sorry for your loss ((((hugs))))xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss ,,,RIP Snuffles


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Dont blame yourself hun , or your dogs
from what you wrote the kitty hadnt been well anyway , and still had breathing issues even though he appeared to be getting better , if there werent any marks on him then I very much doubt his passing had anything to do with the dogs , unless , as you suggest , they were all playing and it got too much for the poor baby ... but a game isnt vicious behaviour , the dogs didnt mean any harm , so dont blame them for this tragic accident sweets

Run free at the bridge little Snuffles


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for Snuffles and you



Adele Adrian and Terence


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*
To Shortbackandsides.Hun i'm so sorry to hear of your loss,and please don't beat yourself up.You said your little baby had been very ill, is it not possible it was a natural death?
my thoughts are with you.xxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Those words are harsh to say the least.*
> *To Shortbackandsides.Hun i'm so sorry to hear of your loss,and please don't beat yourself up.You said your little baby had been very ill, is it not possible it was a natural death?*
> *my thoughts are with you.xxxxxxxxxxxx*


i was thinking along the lines of a natural death too, if there were no marks on kitty then its quite possible he passed to rainbow bridge beacuse of his illness, you will never know, :mad2: at the end of the day, it kitty may have been playing with the doggys and got too excited and stuff, im sorry for your loss, but as you wants there you cant really blame the dogs, if they wanted to kill little kitty surely the would have 'ragged kitty about'

i think there is a harsh comment to say ' killer dogs' if they were killer dogs surely there would be blood and not much kitty left, this indicated to me that kitty passed naturally/too excited causing death....  my thoughts are with you


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pinkbutterflys said:


> i was thinking along the lines of a natural death too, if there were no marks on kitty then its quite possible he passed to rainbow bridge beacuse of his illness, you will never know, :mad2: at the end of the day, it kitty may have been playing with the doggys and got too excited and stuff, im sorry for your loss, but as you wants there you cant really blame the dogs, if they wanted to kill little kitty surely the would have 'ragged kitty about'
> 
> i think there is a harsh comment to say ' killer dogs' if they were killer dogs surely there would be blood and not much kitty left, this indicated to me that kitty passed naturally/too excited causing death....  my thoughts are with you


*Apart from anything else,this poor person is grieving for their pet..and yes i agree i think there would have been signs had the DOGS attacked.*


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

What an awful tragedy. It is understandable that you are feeling so guilty, but sadly accidents do happen no matter how careful we are. I had a german shepherd many years ago who killed my 2 cats one day - not a mark on them either, so I think it was a game that got out of hand. 

I also believe in fate. Some souls are sent here for the very shortest of times and are then taken from us. Snuffy had managed to fight off his illness for so long, but he wasn't really meant to still be here. He was loved and happy during his time here, so that is what you need to remember. My thoughts are with you. RIP Snuffy xx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Such a tragic thing to happen to your gorgeous baby. 

The dogs were probably following their instincts being terriers (and young). 

It was an accident and you really shouldn't blame yourself - focus on the fact that Snuffles enjoyed a lot of love from you whilst he was with you.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so sorry hun to read this  what an awfull tragedy to happen RIP little one x*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P little one,xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! I'm so sorry hun. What an awful situation (((hugs))) R.I.P Snuffles*


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, please don't blame yourself... *hugs* R.I.P little Snuffles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Im so, so sorry for your loss. How very tragic. 
Dont blame yourself although we all do when we are grieving. As others and yourself have said, it is quite possible that he died naturally. Especially as you said there were no marks on him. I genuinely feel for you and my heart goes out to you.  

R.I.P Little one...xxxx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you all,it really does help to come on here and read your posts.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Extra big hugs from me, R.I.P snuffles..


----------



## beatrix (Dec 29, 2008)

It really brings home how much our tiny friends rely on us....poor little snuffles.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and hope you realise its not your fault it was an accident xxxxxx


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

This is sad, so sorry for your loss.x.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Snuffles.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

So, so sorry to read this - Had me tears. If it was an accident, you have nothing to feel guilty of. He is in Rainbow Bridge now - Pain and running free. 

xxxx


----------

